
How Uber Treats Its Drivers in Its Fastest Growing Market (India) - animeseinfeld
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/apps/features/uber-ola-drivers-india-salary-drop-protest-strike-1727132
======
djsumdog
It's sad that Ola, the big competitor in India, is also cutting drivers wages
according to this article. It reminds me of how I stopped shopping at Wal-Mart
back around 2009, even realizing at the time that Target, Kroger and other
stores have often incorporated the same tactics that Wal-Mart has with their
supply chains just to stay competitive.

I still try to use Lyft when I can/have to, but I realize they're wages can't
be that much different to compete in this new market.

I'd like to see comparisons, not between Uber/Lyft/Ola, but instead between
these services and normal taxi drivers (preferably before Uber came onto the
scene, both original and inflation adjusted numbers). I knew Uber drivers back
in 2013 who use to be cab drivers and said they made significantly more with
Uber. Today there are few ride share drivers that started off in Taxis, and I
wonder if those former Taxi/now Uber drivers are still being paid above their
old Taxi wages.

Say what you want about the corrupt taxi systems in many cities with their
medallion programs, made up scarcity and regulations that benefit monopolies,
at least there was some attempt to give those drivers a living wage.

